# Pettibone Lake in Bitely



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello, I just fished Pettibone lake for the first time yesterday. I ended up with a 44" pike and a load of crappie? Is this normal for this lake? The guy at the launch said that there were only small 'gills in there...

Maybe he was trying to throw me off. Any advice?

Ray


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Ray Adams said:


> ............The guy at the launch said that there were only small 'gills in there...
> 
> Maybe he was trying to throw me off. Any advice?
> 
> Ray


Based on your results I think you've answered your own question.  

Advice? Go Back!


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

I don't think 44" pike are normal anywhere !!!!!


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

Ray I live on Pettibone lake and if you fished it you had to see my place.I'm the one who is remodeling the house on the east side with all the windows in front. Fishing has been a little slow this year, but its nice to here that the crappies are making a come back. I used to ice fish and get some really nice ones. There are a few nice pike in the lake and not many people fish them. In the winter you may see 3 to 5 tip ups but thats all. Now for the gills. They are running on the small side but we have got a few people staying at the park that are taking out a couple of hundred on a
weekend and for a lake that is only 44 acres I think its going to take it's toll. I have got some very nice gills in the past but this year it has been hard fishing. The funny thing is when I go fishing you can bet that the next day someone will be fishing in the same spot that I was the day before. How many 10 inch bass did you catch. Lots I bet:lol:


----------

